# Zac Tool/McLeods



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

Anybody know who I would need to get in touch with to attempt to get the tool spec that Zac tool used to make their McLeods?

I haven't found any currently-produced McLeods that I like. My favorites were the old ones made by now-defunct Zac Tools. I'm actually looking into having a custom production run made by someone. I like the general shape of the ones from Ben Meadows and Forestry Supply, but don't like the bolt head. I like the construction of the Lambertons, but not the shape....

Any suggestions? 

I'm about to have some plate steel plasma-cut, and then get some handles/tool heads, and get out the welder....


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Lamberton will make you custom sized rakes/mcleods. Tell them you want the ones he makes for IMBA

I have the 14" standard model and like it for our sand/clay loam soils here but it gets kind of heavy after awhile. For extended hiking and light weight i use the smaller 6 inch rake/mcleod.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

*I want some McLeods too*

I don't want the bolt on the back though, and I don't want to pay $76 + shipping. If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know. If this custom order works out, I'd be interested in 2 or 3.


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

the lamberton rakes are welded...no bolts on the back


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

sick4surf said:


> the lamberton rakes are welded...no bolts on the back


I emailed Lamberton. He's make several custom "Rakes" for IMBA. They are now sold as the 12" Trail Rake for $54 as shown on his website.

Sick4surf, can you compare the durability and functionality of the Rakes you've used to a McLeod? Do you like the rake better? I deal primarily with clay soil and some stone.


----------



## Traildesign (Dec 16, 2004)

Before you break out the welders and reinvent the wheel, please consider this.... After Zak Tools closed we were in need of quality macleods without the bolt in them so we, having had the materials and a machine shop available set out to make our own. In the process we decided we could improve on the current design and came up with the Shulaski and a couple of macleods. Trail tools built by trail builders. After some serious product testing we started a company called Shulaski Custom Tools, LLC and started selling them here in the SE. Since then they have gained in popularity and are now sold nationwide. They are also the tools of choice for the IMBA Trail Care Crews and are currently being reviewed by Dirt Rag for an upcoming issue. 
This forum is not supposed to be used as and advertising tool so I won't post pricing or photos but anyone interested can contact me at [email protected] to get our full color brochure in a PDF. 
Thanks,
Mike Riter



Francis said:


> Anybody know who I would need to get in touch with to attempt to get the tool spec that Zac tool used to make their McLeods?
> 
> I haven't found any currently-produced McLeods that I like. My favorites were the old ones made by now-defunct Zac Tools. I'm actually looking into having a custom production run made by someone. I like the general shape of the ones from Ben Meadows and Forestry Supply, but don't like the bolt head. I like the construction of the Lambertons, but not the shape....
> 
> ...


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Fattirewilly said:


> Sick4surf, can you compare the durability and functionality of the Rakes you've used to a McLeod? Do you like the rake better? I deal primarily with clay soil and some stone.


I think the Lumberton's are well built, a little heavier than the McLeod and you cannot nest stack them together when traveling with more than one. We are using them in sandy clay loam with little if any rocks.

I'd like to check out the shulasky too.


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

I just recieved the catalog from Shulasky Custom Trail Tools. These look like quality tools. I also think we should support a tool company run by passionate people who build mountain bike trails.

If you need money to purchase the tools I suggest applying for some grants or to ask local business' to chip in some money. The number one reason why people don't donate money to help maintain trails is because they are not asked....ask and ye shall recieve!


----------



## seenvic (Sep 9, 2003)

sick4surf said:


> I just recieved the catalog from Shulasky Custom Trail Tools. These look like quality tools. I also think we should support a tool company run by passionate people who build mountain bike trails.
> 
> If you need money to purchase the tools I suggest applying for some grants or to ask local business' to chip in some money. The number one reason why people don't donate money to help maintain trails is because they are not asked....ask and ye shall recieve!


I own 4 of their tools. 2 Shulaskies and 2 of their McClouds. I got some of the early models (about a year ago).

I like them. They feel good in your hand, and are sexy. The schulasi blade width is pretty sweet. Kinda like putting an adze width blade on a pulaski.

I think they have addressed some of the issues with the blades becoming dull quickly. If I had to diss them on something, that would be all I got. Next time I need tools, I'll buy from these guys.

Bill Victor
Long Cane Trails, LLC


----------



## Hardtail in Georgia (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm also using the Shulaski and am very happy with it. Can't seem to find anything I don't like about it. I do a good bit of trail work with Mr. Shultz himself and have seen pretty much all the tools he's making, very nice stuff, would definitely buy one. 

Tucker


----------

